# B14 SHIFT 2009 S T E A L T H



## sinnerman (May 5, 2009)

Hi All below is my 1996 4 door B14 with a few extreme modifications for the track and the street. 

Engine:

1. Sr20de block + sr20det pistons and rods + sr20ve head (N1)

2. R33 GTR brake assembly

3. Full body stich weld, body widening modifications and roll cage

4. 18 inch rims LM gt4 in 265X35XR18 Nitto tires

5. Boosted with OEM t3 journal from an rb25


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

DEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice ride clean body kit clean color clean headlights clean engine clean interior.... did you modify the back fender for them 18's to fit without rubbing?


----------



## jim bowie (Mar 2, 2009)

dude thats a nice car... how much did it take to build and complete


----------



## sinnerman (May 5, 2009)

Rear fenders need to be pulled out but no need for adjustments on the inside, small rubbing issues in the front which was rectified with small modifications other than that ist all good.

everything cost 
US $17,000 including the car, mods all the works.


----------



## b14STAexalta (Aug 17, 2009)

seen that car.. and damn its a pretty


----------



## mattdc_07 (Aug 3, 2008)

what did the center console come off of, or is it custom?


----------



## sinnerman (May 5, 2009)

mattdc_07 said:


> what did the center console come off of, or is it custom?



center console is OEM


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Im not sure if im looking at this right but your side skirts go right over the rear fender's correct?


----------



## sinnerman (May 5, 2009)

sinning said:


> Im not sure if im looking at this right but your side skirts go right over the rear fender's correct?



It is actually aligned to the rear fenders


----------



## sinnerman (May 5, 2009)




----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Im still a lil confused that b14 is so different than mine the rear fenders are all big and sticking out i love it thats a modern look that those cars didnt have at that time it looks like custome work but i guess thats just me... maybe im going crazy lol ok never mind i just read that you had to bring them out how did you do that? and your car is a 5 lug what car did swap your wheel hub with?


----------



## sinnerman (May 5, 2009)

sinning said:


> Im still a lil confused that b14 is so different than mine the rear fenders are all big and sticking out i love it thats a modern look that those cars didnt have at that time it looks like custome work but i guess thats just me... maybe im going crazy lol ok never mind i just read that you had to bring them out how did you do that? and your car is a 5 lug what car did swap your wheel hub with?


The body work is custom and the kits are fabricated as well. We used GTR brakes and rotors coupled with cefiro hubs, thank for appreciating the work


----------



## Tricked (Jun 29, 2005)

Does the exhaust come out of the passenger side skirt in front of the rear tire???


----------



## sinnerman (May 5, 2009)

Tricked said:


> Does the exhaust come out of the passenger side skirt in front of the rear tire???


Yes it does


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow! That thing is nuts! I like it alot.


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

wow, not bad! - Understatement...


----------



## sinnerman (May 5, 2009)

Photo shoot


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

ahh geez you should have told that girl to get out of the way before you took the pic!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

You need to upgrade that maf even if its bored to 54mm. You're going to max it out real fast.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

do you know your numbers yet? no dyno runs


----------



## sinnerman (May 5, 2009)

we're using an RB25maf now works fine even at 15psi.

no dyno figures yet as we are still fixing minor issues (i.e. clutch master,)


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

man i almost nuted my self how did you make those wheel flares!!!


----------



## kaintkwit (May 28, 2005)

*Fenders and front and rear bumpers?*

HEy The car is by far the most awesome b14 I have seen. where did you get the bumbers to match the fender pull, where the custom made?
Thx


----------

